# NEIVA | Nio Citadel | 57m x 5 | 187ft x 5 | 17 fl x 5 | Demo



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Location:*







​
*February 2015*


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

A video of the project (in spanish), but confirm that are a bussines tower, a finance tower, a apartments towers and a hotel:



Nico92 said:


>


----------

